# came to say hi



## gertvanjoe (10/6/18)

After a long hiatus from this forum I'm back to say hi. 
To the people that were kind to me, your still on my mind. To the others, well hope to see you around. 

Moreso I came to check out the DIY scene again after I grew kinda gatvol of my regulars.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz (10/6/18)

gertvanjoe said:


> I grew kinda gatvol of my regulars.


Hiya, welcome back.
are you referring to juices or mods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (10/6/18)

blujeenz said:


> Hiya, welcome back.
> are you referring to juices or mods?



juice

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/18)

Welcome back @gertvanjoe !
Long time member - nice to have you here and pop in again to say hi

Hope you find some good DIY recipes
The DIY experts have graced the DIY threads good and proper. 
There's so many great recipes there!


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

